# good goose ammo



## HunterAndSteelersFan10101 (Nov 18, 2007)

I was wondering what type of shotgun ammo for 3 inch and 3 1/2 inch that works well, anybody got any success stories or their favorite ammo they swear by?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

BB's work pretty good at any decent range.

What you mean, a "Steeler's fan?" What kind of team is that? oke:

:lol: Good luck,
Dan


----------



## waterfowl kid (Nov 7, 2007)

BB's are a good all around load. i personally like federal premimum 3" 2's for the early season and 3 1/2" BBB for later like now. i like the bigger shells because i am convinced that geese get very wary and u need something to reach out there and touch them. i usually shoot 3" BB's though because the 3 1/2's are a little spendy for me


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

*BBB* with a *T* thrown in for pass shooting.


----------



## HunterAndSteelersFan10101 (Nov 18, 2007)

so is BB or BBB better?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

They both work fine. 
Dan


----------



## HunterAndSteelersFan10101 (Nov 18, 2007)

so how is BB different than BBB and is one better than the other at short range or long range?


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

bb is smaller than bbb
does T shot really work for honkers it seams like there would be alot of wholes in your pattern


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

At any range that decoy shooting is performed, either BB or BBB will cause the quick and sure demise of a honker.

My buddy use to shoot T's all the time when we use to pass shoot geese or hunt over water. I shot BBB's. When we got to hunting fields and getting the birds very close, we both switched to BB's.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hevi shot #4s are the best load that I have found


----------



## Komrowski (Apr 20, 2007)

I did a pattern test for all the shot i have available and was supprised. The BBB shot almost as good a pattern as the BB by about 2 pellets. And to do the shot pattering we stacked cardboard up to 12 layers thick to gauge penetration. Remember that steel looses 50% of its energy in 40 yards. The BBB penetrated and easy 3 to 4 layers of cardboard than did the BBs and that represented alot for this test. We also found that 150 FPS made a difference of about 3 layers of cardboard as well and thats alot in my opinion, I would guess that 2 layers of cardboard would equal the feathers on a goose. All our testing was done at 50 yards. I use all kent 1550 BBB for goose hunting now, it patterns as good as the BB in my gun and holds the energy much better.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I would personally stay away from kent steel. this season we have had a ton of shells that didnt fire. the primer was dented but nothing happend. this happen in a Steoger, Browning, and a Remington. A lot of geese didnt die becasue of this problem.


----------



## Green head down (Jan 6, 2005)

I use 3 1/2 " #1 or 2 all season long. you have a dense pattern which is great for head shots. I think that if you get out side of 30 yards shot and do not get a head or wing shot, that #2 will not penitrate enought to terminaly wond the bird.


----------

